# Working on Marriage: Finding Couple(s) as Friends



## Snowman (Apr 3, 2009)

My wife and I have been separated for 10 months and have taken the steps to talk again, figure our what love languages we are speaking and so on. We both know that if we rush things before working on what has caused us failure in the past, we are setting us up for failure. So currently one of the "must" things we must work on is finding a way to find other couple friends. This has proven to be very hard for both of us and we have been together since 2002 but only married for a couple years. Single friends are find but we would like to go out with couples "not the swinging type!" but we feel we would feel better if both couples had something in common "marriage / relationships." I am searching for idea's / recommendations to seek out other couples? Work does not really work for us because well it doesn't. I am in my late 20's and she is in her mid 20's. Thanks for reading and I am new to the site but been learking for a while.

Snowman


----------



## TGolbus (Nov 3, 2008)

Take a groupe marriage course. Most Churches have them. We met 5 other couples there, and some became life long friends.
To get a deep friendship you have to be willing to be open.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks for the response TGolbus,

I and we have talked about the Couples Group offered by the church but we've both kinda pushed away from that due to the fact that we are both not really into the whole church thing, but we are aware that it is good to believe in something. I have been looking a long time about ideas and ways to meet other couples on the internet, 99% of the results were for swingers clubs which is not an option. I did find a site though that shows clubs in your area for people based on your location / zip code / miles etc. It seems to be a gem because not only does it show groups for couples but it also shows groups in general for people. 

Thanks,


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

hey snowman my H and i are in the same place. we're thinking about going to a church even though we're not religious people. i think its more important to be part of the community then to worry about the theology. and it seems like the only place to really meet couples after one is married. Plus, we have moved around a lot so its hard to make friends that way. i wish you luck.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm not sure if I can post external links, but I think it is a very good site for finding groups / couples in any area. 

Do something, Learn something, Share something, Change something - Meetup.com

I'm excited about finding some groups and getting to know other people and couples. Let me know what you think?

Snowman


----------

